# XTAR VP1 Two Bay LCD Charger



## Ualnosaj (Feb 11, 2013)

It actually is nicer than the pictures can tell. The LED is jet black and neon blue, but not retro like the pictures show.

We've been waiting many months for this from XTAR, and even though they only shipped a handful (only 120 units initially produced), it doesn't disappoint. Still, I wish it had a mAh counter so we can have a rough idea how the battery is doing. Sure, it won't be a good indicator of capacity, but it would give a relative indication.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 11, 2013)

Placeholder post.


----------



## donn_ (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting coincidence. I just ordered 3 different Xtar chargers today, including this one, the 2A model and the little one with the USB output.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 12, 2013)

Waiting with bated breath for the imminent release of HKJ's definitive VP1 test/review...

__philippe


----------



## HKJ (Feb 12, 2013)

__philippe said:


> Waiting with bated breath for the imminent release of HKJ's definitive VP1 test/review...



Take it easy, I need a couple more days to measure and write. I hope to publish something during the coming weekend.
The charge curves I have done until now looks very good, the only "problem" I have seen until now is a minor cosmetic detail (The white around the display), this can also be seen on the photo by Ualnosaj.


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 12, 2013)

I had seen a photo of this some time ago with a 18650 in one bay and a 16340 in the other. I was actually hoping you could select the charge current independently, doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks, where are these available in the UK?.
any good places?.
thanks.


----------



## bestsystem (Feb 12, 2013)

can it charge 4.35 volts cells properly:naughty:?
High voltage chemistry is getting increasingly popular now


----------



## HKJ (Feb 12, 2013)

bestsystem said:


> can it charge 4.35 volts cells properly:naughty:?
> High voltage chemistry is getting increasingly popular now



No, it will only charge with 4.20 volt.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Zeus33 (Feb 12, 2013)

HKJ said:


> ....the only "problem" I have seen until now is a minor cosmetic detail (The white around the display), this can also be seen on the photo by Ualnosaj.



It appears as though the display is not mounted/aligned properly and therefore you are seeing a gap, on the top and the bottom. Is that an accurate assessment? If so, it's disappointing for it to be a recurring issue on a charger that costs this much.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 12, 2013)

UK seller ebay. 100%.
worth it?.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XTAR-VP1-...d_Vision_Battery_Chargers&hash=item27cfbe2ad2


----------



## HKJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Zeus33 said:


> It appears as though the display is not mounted/aligned properly and therefore you are seeing a gap, on the top and the bottom. Is that an accurate assessment? If so, it's disappointing for it to be a recurring issue on a charger that costs this much.



That might be part of the reason, but another reason is that the display is mounted with a small distance to the front glass, i.e. depending on the viewing angle I can see light all the way around the display.


----------



## arjay (Feb 13, 2013)

Is this worth it compared to the SP2? I'm buying a couple to start off with Li-ion batteries.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 13, 2013)

arjay said:


> Is this worth it compared to the SP2? I'm buying a couple to start off with Li-ion batteries.



That is subjective.
The display is a great feature and if you uses 10440 (AAA sized) LiIon, the SP2 cannot be used to charge them.


----------



## duranged2001 (Feb 13, 2013)

arjay said:


> Is this worth it compared to the SP2? I'm buying a couple to start off with Li-ion batteries.



I just bought the SP2 along with a couple of Intl-Outdoor 3400mAh 18650s. The charger is nice and simple. I can check the charge with my multi-meter if I want, but I guess I'll trust the green lights to mean a full charge.


----------



## arjay (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll probably mostly use it with 14500 and 18650, maybe 26650 cells. I have two DMMs to test voltage so this would be a waste of money?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 13, 2013)

arjay said:


> I'll probably mostly use it with 14500 and 18650, maybe 26650 cells. I have two DMMs to test voltage so this would be a waste of money?



I will not call a good charger waste of money, but you do not need it, the SP2 will work perfectly for you charging.


----------



## verge (Feb 13, 2013)

Xtar SP2 has higher charging rate for bigger batteries, 500mA, 1A and 2A.
Xtar VP2 has lower charging rate for smaller batteries, 250mA, 500mA and 1A.

Xtar SP2 has led lights for battery charging status info.
Xtar VP2 has LCD for battery charging status info.

What other features and functions could be new and/or improvement with Xtar VP1 compared to Xtar SP2?

Is its circuit design and construction better and more efficient than Xtar SP2?

Does it have the same "engine" used in SP2?

I hope this one turns out as good or better than SP2. Xtar SP2 looks good to me already.


----------



## Davekan (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish they would make a 4 cell version. For now I may just get two of these 2 cell versions.

Dave


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 13, 2013)

new to 18650's and charging them, in particular, AW's 3100's . 
what do I select on the new VP1 charger to charge them ?.
how does that work?.

thank you.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 13, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> new to 18650's and charging them, in particular, AW's 3100's .
> what do I select on the new VP1 charger to charge them ?.
> how does that work?.



You select 1A, if you select 0.25A or 0.5A it will go slower, but also be safe.


----------



## Kick (Feb 13, 2013)

HKJ said:


> Take it easy, I need a couple more days to measure and write. I hope to publish something during the coming weekend.
> The charge curves I have done until now looks very good, the only "problem" I have seen until now is a minor cosmetic detail (The white around the display), this can also be seen on the photo by Ualnosaj.



I am patiently waiting for you review. I am not sure If I will go with this charger for ease or buy a hobby charger for the versatility of charging any cell or combination of cells. Thank you in advance for all your hard work and excellent reviews. :thumbsup:


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks always kind HKJ. 
look forward to your review, and it surely has to better results than what the Fenix ARE-C1 came back with. lol.



HKJ said:


> You select 1A, if you select 0.25A or 0.5A it will go slower, but also be safe.


----------



## arjay (Feb 13, 2013)

Is the charging algorithim as good or better than the SP2? I'm trying to decide weather to get this or the SP2.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 14, 2013)

Wait for HKJ's review to come out...he has detailed, clear charging graphs.


----------



## madecov (Feb 14, 2013)

HKJ said:


> Take it easy, I need a couple more days to measure and write. I hope to publish something during the coming weekend.
> *The charge curves I have done until now looks very good,* the only "problem" I have seen until now is a minor cosmetic detail (The white around the display), this can also be seen on the photo by Ualnosaj.




Hint, Hint.............


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 14, 2013)

deleted.


----------



## shelm (Feb 15, 2013)

the charger does not recognize defective cells according to this youtuber:



the cosmetic issue with the white line is present too lol.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for that. well HKJ's review will tell us even more.



shelm said:


> the charger does not recognize defective cells according to this youtuber:
> 
> 
> 
> the cosmetic issue with the white line is present too lol.


----------



## verge (Feb 15, 2013)

Using google translate, it appears that the commenters of the video are talking about a battery that is broke or had turned-on its protection circuit, and been through an unsuccessful recharge by Pila, but successfully recharged by Xtar VP2.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 15, 2013)

This is the usual problem with LiIon chargers:
1) do you disable charging at low voltage, meaning it cannot reset a tripped protection and will not try to charge a overdischarged battery.
2) or do you let the charger charge with a small current, that will reset protect and might charge a overdischarged battery.
3) Don't give a dam and always charge with full current.

When working with protected batteries 2) is much preferred, the protection will not reset if the battery is overdischarged. For unprotected batteries 1) is better.

Edit:

4) I forgot one: refuses to reset protection and charges overdischarged batteries with full current (See Fenix ARE-C1)


----------



## Husker (Feb 15, 2013)

If I run a flashlight (TN31MB) till the batteries go dead, does this mean I have ruined the batteries and charging them is a waste of time? 

Is there a tutorial in simple/easy to understand on the in & outs of batteries & chargers and especially charging.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 15, 2013)

Husker said:


> If I run a flashlight (TN31MB) till the batteries go dead, does this mean I have ruined the batteries and charging them is a waste of time?




For unprotected batteries: yes. Charging them may make them exploded (It depends on the light, some will turn off before damaging the batteries).
For protected batteries: no. The protection just have to be reset and some protections will do that automatic, other needs a little bit of help, either from a charger (Like VP1) or from another battery.


----------



## Husker (Feb 15, 2013)

HKJ said:


> For unprotected batteries: yes. Charging them may make them exploded (It depends on the light, some will turn off before damaging the batteries).
> For protected batteries: no. The protection just have to be reset and some protections will do that automatic, other needs a little bit of help, either from a charger (Like VP1) or from another battery.



Good...I was getting nervous/worried, so, I can run it down and this charger will still be able to recharge the battery as long as it's protected.

I've seen graphs & charts on this site, where can I find instructions on how to understand them (101)?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 15, 2013)

Husker said:


> I've seen graphs & charts on this site, where can I find instructions on how to understand them (101)?



I have explained a little bit about that in "How do I test a charger", it is something I hope to improve one day.

A perfect LiIon charge curve looks something like this:






Note: There are two charge curves on top of each other.
The yellow line is where the charger says full and hopefully stops charging.
Notice the cross over at 174 minutes, the optimal is if green line starts to drop at the same time the red goes to horizontal. Most chargers has a more soft change, this will make them slower, and will not damage the battery.
The part where the green line is horizontal is called constant current (CC) and the part where the red line is horizontal is called constant voltage (CV), hence the label CC/CV charger.


----------



## Husker (Feb 15, 2013)

HKJ said:


> I have explained a little bit about that in "How do I test a charger", it is something I hope to improve one day.
> 
> A perfect LiIon charge curve looks something like this:
> 
> ...



This is without a doubt the best information for a newb like myself, I now feel like I know something-->Yes, I still have alot to learn, now I'm going in the right direction-->Thank-U HKJ!

*EDIT: *Duh--> I just discovered the links at the bottom of your post's!!!


----------



## tallyram (Feb 15, 2013)

shelm said:


> the charger does not recognize defective cells according to this youtuber:
> 
> 
> 
> the cosmetic issue with the white line is present too lol.



The display isn't mounted to the window on the body of the charger. There is some space between them. So, if you look at the display at severe angle you will see a white outline. Not a big deal. It's not an issue with the display itself.


----------



## EatingPie (Feb 16, 2013)

I googled, but came up pretty light. Can someone recommend a good place to get it? I found lots on ebay, but that's basically it. I'm still a newb, and given all the caveats on batteries, I'd rather avoid ebay until I'm more experienced!

-Pie


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 16, 2013)

EatingPie, go to CPFMP and check out dealers there, using a search tool such as "google, CPFMP, at the top of every page. This thread is a discussion thread only. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Verndog (Feb 16, 2013)

EatingPie said:


> I googled, but came up pretty light. Can someone recommend a good place to get it? I found lots on ebay, but that's basically it. I'm still a newb, and given all the caveats on batteries, I'd rather avoid ebay until I'm more experienced!
> 
> -Pie



One of the market place vendors is SBFlashlights.com and that is where I ordered mine.


----------



## Verndog (Feb 19, 2013)

Received the new charger today and ran a couple quick charges and this is a nice charger! Both were EagleTac 3100 (Panasonic) cells and both terminated about when I'd expect sitting at 4.2V (comparing to cc/cv hobby charger). The display is very well centered and looking at it straight there is no border visible. It's early yet but first impression is this is a keeper. Great job Xtar!


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 19, 2013)

nice. this is way better than my $15usd fenix are-c1 by far, far!.
thanks.




Verndog said:


> Received the new charger today and ran a couple quick charges and this is a nice charger! Both were EagleTac 3100 (Panasonic) cells and both terminated about when I'd expect sitting at 4.2V (comparing to cc/cv hobby charger). The display is very well centered and looking at it straight there is no border visible. It's early yet but first impression is this is a keeper. Great job Xtar!


----------



## the badger (Feb 28, 2013)

Does this XTAR VP1 charge the 18350 batteries?


----------



## Verndog (Feb 28, 2013)

the badger said:


> Does this XTAR VP1 charge the 18350 batteries?



Do you mean 18650?? Yes. Per their site...



> The Xtar VP1 can charge these batteries: 10440/16340/14500/14650/17670/18500/18650/18700 XTAR VP1 Intelli-Battery Charger


----------



## the badger (Feb 28, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Do you mean 18650?? Yes. Per their site...




No, I mean the AW IMR 18350, for use with Mac's Tri-EDC light:
http://www.lighthound.com/AW-IMR-18350-700mAh-LiMN-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_3818.html
http://www.macscustoms.com/0ma188.web.officelive.com/TriEDC.html


----------



## Verndog (Feb 28, 2013)

the badger said:


> No, I mean the AW IMR 18350, for use with Mac's Tri-EDC light:
> http://www.lighthound.com/AW-IMR-18350-700mAh-LiMN-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_3818.html
> http://www.macscustoms.com/0ma188.web.officelive.com/TriEDC.html



Interesting...never seen those before. That is a different chemistry also...LiMH?? If it takes a cc/cv charge then it may well work. How long is it...I can check min length if you want.


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 28, 2013)

the badger said:


> Does this XTAR VP1 charge the 18350 batteries?



Yes! Different chemistry, Lithium Manganese. Same voltage as LiCo(4.2V) charged. If you're not familiar with usage of these google top left of page.


----------



## the badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Up All Night said:


> Yes! Different chemistry, Lithium Manganese. Same voltage as LiCo(4.2V) charged. If you're not familiar with usage of these *google* top left of page.



Google what exactly?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 1, 2013)

the badger said:


> Google what exactly?



You could look for a review, in my review I have some tables with the most common battery sizes and chemistries.
And yes, it can be used for IMR 18350.


----------



## Up All Night (Mar 1, 2013)

the badger said:


> Google what exactly?



As I have no idea how much you know, try "battery chemistries" and "IMR, use and handling". Many hits on those two searches.

batteryuniversitydotcom is a good site if you're starting from scratch. 
I'm not an expert by any stretch, I just know enough to keep things safe and efficient.

Happy hunting!!:thumbsup:


----------



## the badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Up All Night said:


> As I have no idea how much you know



Not much about this stuff. Other things though...well that's another story.

I'm trying to get set up for a Mac's Tri-EDC, with batteries and charger. It will be my first rechargeable light so I want to do it right.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## BenChiew (May 11, 2013)

I initially bought and used it alongside with another 2 bay Xstar charger that didn't have the display. I have since retired the non display model and gotten myself another VP1.
The display worked really well for me especially charging paired batteries. It enables me to see the starting voltage of both the batteries to ensure that they are not faulty and a final resting voltage display allows be to be sure I am ok to use them as a pair. Previously I had to use the DMM to check them before and after charging.

Plus the push button switching of charging current is really handy for the smaller batteries. All the other ones I had before had a slide switch which is usually located at an inconvenient location at the side or the back.
Great product.


----------



## Theron (Dec 24, 2013)

HKJ said:


> You could look for a review, in my review I have some tables with the most common battery sizes and chemistries.
> And yes, it can be used for IMR 18350.



I have read that charging these at 1 amp rather than .5 amps is fine because they accept higher charge and discharge currents. Is that your opinion as well?


----------



## HKJ (Dec 25, 2013)

Theron said:


> I have read that charging these at 1 amp rather than .5 amps is fine because they accept higher charge and discharge currents. Is that your opinion as well?



Yes, an also the battery manufacturers opinion (When you find specification for IMR cells they list higher charge rate).
But it is usual the max charge rate that is listed, not the recommended charge rate.

Remember:
Recommended charge rate: The battery can last the specified lifetime (Charge rate is not the only parameter affecting lifetime).
Max. charge rate: The battery is safe to charge at this rate, but the lifetime will be reduced.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 25, 2013)

how much life would be lost between the two; 0.5, and 1A?.
..in respect of 2600mAh's?.
keeppowers.
im not so worried about its life, just to get the best from it really, so will charge at 1A if that's the best for it.

thanks.




HKJ said:


> Yes, an also the battery manufacturers opinion (When you find specification for IMR cells they list higher charge rate).
> But it is usual the max charge rate that is listed, not the recommended charge rate.
> 
> Remember:
> ...


----------



## HKJ (Dec 25, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> how much life would be lost between the two; 0.5, and 1A?.



I cannot answer that, but I will not expect it is very much.
The serious problem is when the charging current is heating the battery.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks, Im in no real rush to charge my 2600's, so would it be better on 0.5 or best on 1A regardless?.
im looking for the best brightness performance, making the battery work hard. 
thanks HKJ!...




HKJ said:


> I cannot answer that, but I will not expect it is very much.
> The serious problem is when the charging current is heating the battery.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 25, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> thanks, Im in no real rush to charge my 2600's, so would it be better on 0.5 or best on 1A regardless?.
> im looking for the best brightness performance, making the battery work hard.
> thanks HKJ!...



Let me put it this way: Charging at 0.5A will never do a worse job than 1A charging.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 25, 2013)

...thanks.



HKJ said:


> Let me put it this way: Charging at 0.5A will never do a worse job than 1A charging.


----------



## ALWZWFO (Dec 25, 2013)

I just found xtar-store has the vp1 and others on sale for 20% off through december. I bought two! Look for discount code at top of their webpage.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 25, 2013)

nice, thanks. good price that is. 
I see they are on backorder. 

I can get these for £28.50 in the UK with FREE delivery if anyone in the UK are interested. 
thanks.


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 25, 2013)

BenChiew said:


> I initially bought and used it alongside with another 2 bay Xstar charger that didn't have the display. I have since retired the non display model and gotten myself another VP1.
> The display worked really well for me especially charging paired batteries. It enables me to see the starting voltage of both the batteries to ensure that they are not faulty and a final resting voltage display allows be to be sure I am ok to use them as a pair. Previously I had to use the DMM to check them before and after charging.
> 
> Plus the push button switching of charging current is really handy for the smaller batteries. All the other ones I had before had a slide switch which is usually located at an inconvenient location at the side or the back.
> Great product.




Thanks Ben,
This is what I have been looking for.
I have plenty of dead AW cells.

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 26, 2013)

nanotech17 said:


> I have plenty of dead AW cells.



How did they get dead? Did protection circuit kick in and show 0 voltage?

Bill


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 26, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> How did they get dead? Did protection circuit kick in and show 0 voltage?
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill,
Those cells i bought back in the year 2009 - 4 AWP 14500 + 4 AWP 17670 + 4 AWP 16340 and some eneloops - they are all dead due to self discharge.
The AWP 17670 bought in the year 2006 still going strong until today despite the capacity has been slightly degrade.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for explanation, was not sure what you meant. I've got Li-Co cells dating back further than your's that still work quite well, though I do not really tax them that much. Use them in one cell applications mostly. The one's that seem to be lasting longer are not protected ones. I, of course, monitor them closely.

Bill


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 26, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Thanks for explanation, was not sure what you meant. I've got Li-Co cells dating back further than your's that still work quite well, though I do not really tax them that much. Use them in one cell applications mostly. The one's that seem to be lasting longer are not protected ones. I, of course, monitor them closely.
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill,
The AW(Protected) 17670 purchased in 2006 was measured in a Turnigy charger at 12xxmah the initial capacity on the silver sticker is 1600mah.The one with the white tap was purchased in 2006.


----------



## Danimalpharm (Jan 28, 2014)

What features or benefits does the new vp2 charger have over the vp1? It appears it is a USB output. I'm not clear what the USB might be for. Sorry if this post is not related, I'm a newb.


----------



## __philippe (Jan 28, 2014)

Danimalpharm said:


> What features or benefits does _*the new vp2 charger *_have over the vp1? It appears it is a USB output. I'm not clear what the USB might be for. Sorry if this post is not related, I'm a newb.



Welcome,_* Danimalpharm*_ :wave:

*Xtar VP2* charger additional welcome new features (compared to the VP1):


one discrete Charge Termination LED indicator per channel
3 selectable termination voltages (3.6V[LifePo4!]/4.2V/4.35V)
real-time Voltage AND Capacity display
one USB output port for charging external devices (like iPhone, etc...)
wider slots to accommodate the beefier 22650/25500/26650 cells
　
see here for more on the forthcoming VP2 (expected end January-early february)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?378397-XTAR-CES-2014&highlight

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Peace Train (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm new to this too and wondering whether it will charge rcr123's (16340)? If so, would it need a spacer, where can I get one, anything else I need to know?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Peace Train said:


> I'm new to this too and wondering whether it will charge rcr123's (16340)? If so, would it need a spacer, where can I get one, anything else I need to know?




It will charger some rcr123 without any spacer. The problem with rcr123 is that there are many different types with different charge requirements: http://lygte-info.dk/info/CR123A and rechargeable substitutes UK.html

The VP1 chargers 3.6/3.7 volt types using a charge voltage of 4.2 volt, the VP2 can also charger 3.0/3.2 volt types using a voltage of 3.6 volt.

My review has a table of supported battery sized and recommended charge current: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar VP1 UK.html


----------



## Peace Train (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks, this is very informative! Are they the same size requirements for Xtar VP2? I currently have requirements for 18650 and coming soon rcr123 (haven't ordered batteries yet, so I'm open to any brand/type that will work with the VP2 - sorry, I've been reading so many reviews that I didn't realize this was a VP1 thread).


----------



## HKJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Peace Train said:


> Thanks, this is very informative! Are they the same size requirements for Xtar VP2? I currently have requirements for 18650 and coming soon rcr123 (haven't ordered batteries yet, so I'm open to any brand/type that will work with the VP2 - sorry, I've been reading so many reviews that I didn't realize this was a VP1 thread).



The VP2 does also support larger batteries: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar VP2 UK.html


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2014)

I like my WP2 II, but thinking about upgrading to the VP1 simply for the voltage display. I always use my DMM, but this would just be so much more convenient. Not sure the *VP2 *is worth the extra upgrade, since I don't use the 26650 cells or different voltages.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jul 21, 2014)

markr6 said:


> I like my WP2 II, but thinking about upgrading to the VP1 simply for the voltage display. I always use my DMM, but this would just be so much more convenient. Not sure the *VP2 *is worth the extra upgrade, since I don't use the 26650 cells or different voltages.



I have a WP2 II and held off on the VP1 because the former worked pretty well for my needs, but when the VP2 came out a earlier in the year, I bought one and I'm quite happy with it, since it's pretty much 'future proof.' I bought a few 4.35v 18650s to run in my lights and it handles those with aplomb.

For a few extra buck spent on the VP2 vs. the VP1, it's pretty much a no brainer IMO.

Chris


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I have a WP2 II and held off on the VP1 because the former worked pretty well for my needs, but when the VP2 came out a earlier in the year, I bought one and I'm quite happy with it, since it's pretty much 'future proof.' I bought a few 4.35v 18650s to run in my lights and it handles those with aplomb.
> 
> For a few extra buck spent on the VP2 vs. the VP1, it's pretty much a no brainer IMO.
> 
> Chris



I actually though of you Chris, when replying. I remembered you mentioning the 4.35v D1 cells a few times. Maybe I will reconsider, even though I don't see myself going away from the usual NCR18650B. Always a good idea to future-proof yourself!


----------

